# Tuff Ones Camaro's big brother.



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I was about 9 or 10 I think when I saw my first Tuff Ones Camaro at my next door neighbor house. I have always liked the paint job and though simple it was one of my favorite cars. Through the years I've owned quite a few of them. I remember walking into the Local hobby shop to pick up a new Af/X car and to see that the owner would get his hands some Tuff Ones, usually the #1 Camaro, #21 Cougar, #2 beetle, #7 Firebird and a few of the others and priced at $2. 

As I've got my HO stuff into hibernation and currently running 1/32 and 1/24 scale stuff. I decided to pay tribute to one my favorite slot cars.

This will be my first attempt to build a 1/24 scale slot car. I'm calling it the T O Camaro Project.
The T O Camaro project is still on going. I'm using an H&R chassis, the body is a 69 Camaro Z/28 RS by Revell.

The stripes, white dots are painted on and not decals. I plan on tinting the glass amber also adding just a few water slide decals and maybe a sponsor name as well.

The HO scale Tuff Ones Camaro.









The T O Camaro Project.



























Tycoarm/tycosaur


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Looks good. Gives me an idea for a 1/32 scale Camaro!

Thanks.

Patrick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOOKS AWESOME! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hahahahahaha that's awesome! I'm still looking for a nice HO scale one...

--rick


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

That's wicked...on a larger scale. Sorry, couldn't resist.

-Paul


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: 1st time I have seen this concept ! Real Cool !! Perhaps this can be appled to a 1:1 scale vehicle .


:dude:Neal


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh my! Thats purdy!

A very beautiful model.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup: 1st time I have seen this concept ! Real Cool !! Perhaps this can be appled to a 1:1 scale vehicle .
> 
> 
> :dude:Neal



Hmmm... I always wanted a Life size Rebel Charger!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Tycoarm,

What a neat build up and your painting of the yellow and white is Awesum Dude!!

Bob...this has fun written all over it...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

plymouth71 said:


> Hmmm... I always wanted a Life size Rebel Charger!


You got Rebel on the brain plymouth71

hahahahahaha....nice picture 

Bz


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm serious Bill. I will do it one day!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

TYCOARM,
Great stance on the Camaro! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

